# Sig demonstrates their P365 and some new accessories



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Sig demonstrates their P365 and some new accessories


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice gun, but look at the price on their magazine. $55. That's pretty high, I think. I'd love to try that handgun, though probably not buy another 9mm.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Just a heads up this gun has some serious issues with firing pin problems and trigg assembly issues check out this You Tube video for more details ... Note the problem develop at the end of the video... 




Glad I got a Taurus G2 its been my low cost EDC for over 2yrs and never a problem. So whats my point.

1. To inform prospective buyers of the P365 that there is a problem with reliability.

2. Price and brand are never a guarantee your making a good buy.


----------

